# MLB?s J.C. Romero Suing Supplement Makers Over Positive Steroid Test



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

MLB’s J.C. Romero Suing Supplement Makers Over Positive Steroid Test By Michael O’Keeffe and Nathaniel Vinton Suspended Phillies reliever J.C. Romero is suing the makers and distributors of nutritional supplements that he says are responsible for his positive steroid test last August. The 27-page lawsuit, filed Monday in New Jersey Superior Court in Camden County, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

